# GET-A-GRIP Inc. #9 March 28, 2020 Cleveland TN



## Toysoldier (Jan 8, 2020)

GET-A-GRIP Inc. you have heard about us since 2012 when we started a bicycle show and swap meet in order to raise money in the fight against cancer.  Nine years later and we are still here in the fight and bigger and better than ever!  Please check out our flyer or better yet follow us on facebook or Youtube under the name: GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show.  We may not be the biggest but we are kicking on their door step saying we are here to stay!  We would love to see you on March 28, 2020!  We are so serious we built an advertising truck to tell the World!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Look forward to it. This is a fun show! V/r Shawn


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 28, 2020)

We are an easy 3 hours from Nashville TN, Atlanta GA, Ashville NC just to name a few.  We have many each year that drive over 6 hours just to come!  What are you waiting for? Come see what all the talk is about!!!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Feb 26, 2020)

We have added another give-away bicycle to our show this year along with the 1947 Columbia we have been showing.  We picked this one owner 1972 Sears Spider with 3 speed that will go home with somebody from our show.  Just another reason to make it to our show.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking forward to going again this year. 
Always a good event.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 11, 2020)

This is a fun family event, w/ food, DJ, a bike and ride on show plus a swap meet, count me in!!

-Mike


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 16, 2020)

Due to the announcement made today by our President Donald Trump, (3-16-2020) We are saddened to say we are postponing our show to a later date.  For the safety of everyone we are taking the suggestions made by our president and putting them into practice.  We hope you understand and will let you know once a new date is decided on.  Please help us in spreading the word.  Thanks for all of your support and look forward to seeing you on a later date.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ll be there when you get it rescheduled Dave.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 16, 2020)

I completely understand.  I'll be there whenever you decide to have it.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 16, 2020)

I wouldn't want to miss this Great Event ... So, whenever it gets back on the calendar ... I'll be thrilled to participate! CCR Dave


----------

